# planting switchgrass



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

what would the outcome be of simply rototilling a weedy field and planting switchgrass?.... i know i should kill the grasses before plowing them under but i do not have the means to do so. i have about a 4 acre field and a buddy with a nice little tractor with a tiller attachment... would the old weeds still take over again if i do not kill them off? i burned last year at this time and just didn't do for me what i had hoped. i want some thick cover and food plots... matt.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

The method you are describing will only result in you wasting your time fuel and most of all switch grass seed. If you really want it right start this year with prep of "killing and tilling". Spray it and till it this summer, when it greens up spray it again, repeat until no green or it snows. Plant your switch next spring with one of the described methods that have have been posted here many times. Buy a sprayer and do it right, you cant grow anything well without weed control.


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

orion- Thanks for the info- I have enjoyed reading your posts recently- especially regarding switchgrass... Couple of questions for you. I have (at present) many acres of weeds. I also have the means to plant SG with the use of a drill and maintain with chemicals. Should I spend this year tilling and spraying in preperation for a next year drill planting of SG or can I spray this year and still plant? I was planning on spraying as soon as we start getting a good green up going and spray every other week until its dry enough to drill, then switch over to atrazine whenever weeds started creeping in...

Secondly can you recommend a good rate to drill? I think you said you were now at 5-8lbs/acre? The SG posts on here are all over the place from 2#-10#... I'm looking for straight CIRSG- No mixes... Keep in mind I am planting for deer habitat- everything else is secondary. 

Thanks and I look forward to hearing what you think...


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

If your field is free of grasses and is just weeds, then you can pull off a switch planting this year. Atrazine will control most weeds, but not grasses. Your biggest concern is to eliminate all grasses prior to seeding. For deer habitat stick with 8 lbs pls per acre and you will be pleased with the cover you get. My first plantings were 10-12 lbs per acre and they are way too thick after 12 years. I am now trying to reduce them through tillage and burning. But, those are just temporary fixes to this problem and now require this maintenance to keep the fields where I want them. But, at the same time the deer really like this thick field.


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

orion said:


> If your field is free of grasses and is just weeds, then you can pull off a switch planting this year. Atrazine will control most weeds, but not grasses. Your biggest concern is to eliminate all grasses prior to seeding. For deer habitat stick with 8 lbs pls per acre and you will be pleased with the cover you get. My first plantings were 10-12 lbs per acre and they are way too thick after 12 years. I am now trying to reduce them through tillage and burning. But, those are just temporary fixes to this problem and now require this maintenance to keep the fields where I want them. But, at the same time the deer really like this thick field.


THANKS! Yes the fields are about 95% weed with scattered pockets of grasses only... Another question if you don't mind- If atrazine will control weeds but not grasses why not just 2-4D??? Perhaps I don't know as much about weeds... Will atrazine kill other, non-broadleaf weeds that 2-4D would miss?? Thanks...

BTW- In your porfile you claim to be the HMFIC... I'm pretty sure I know what the H and the IC are but am at a loss as to the MF- I have a guess but since I don't know you I'll leave it unsaid for now. 

Thanks again-


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

LOL, Yeah a sense of humor goes a long way there. Maybe I should change that....
2-4D will work and does a fine job. Atrazine just stays in the ground longer.


----------



## Migunner (Mar 28, 2008)

what is switchgrass?


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

Migunner said:


> what is switchgrass?


thick stout cover. like tall grass.... but looks more like a hay field with a bad hair day... pheasants love it among other wild life. someone else may elaborate. matt.


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

i'm really trying to work things out so i don't have to wait till next year... heres my latest thought... what if i burned the field again or brush hogged it and then when the greens start to come through hit them with the killer? after that i'd make sure no more greens showed up and if they did, hit em again till dead. then, rototill and plant switch grass. is that a plan that could work?

another related question... why has no one mentioned round up for killer? the other stuff that was mentioned serves the same purpose right? kill everything?

also what would i expect to pay for the chemicals and seed for about 4.5acres? thanks. matt.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Round Up = Glyphosate and this is the spray you should use to kill the grasses. And use it liberally. Atrazine and 2-4D are used to controll any other plants that may come into your new switch planting. Your plan of planting this year can work, with aggressive weed control. But I dont recomend it for someone who hasnt done switch before. Bishs has a method he posted on the deer habitat forum you can check out.


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

the weeds are all matted down from winter and not much standing. can i go right for the spray of round up or should i try and brush hog or burn first?

could not find a detailed method for switch by bishs

i think i can rent the equipment i need to get this done

can someone elaborate on drilling? i don't know what that is. i assume some sort of planting method.

how would you recomend planting the switch seed?

pm me if anyone would care to talk in more detail, i'll give you my cell #.

also what would i have to spend to buy a sprayer for 5 acres? so many and so many prices i don't really know what to look for... thanks. matt.


----------



## stoney_bogg (Dec 24, 2006)

Sadworld
Go to Iowa Whitetails.com
go to mangement section
Find the eight pages of switchgrass 
It will explain ALL you need to Know:smile-mad


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

update: i had a great plan of burning then roundup a couple times and then no till drill the seed around june 1.... it was too green by the time i could get help with my burn i decided not to do it.... should i try again next year with that plan or are there things i can do this year still... i don't want to work the ground as its expensive to hire someone like i would have to do but is there anything else that i could do without spending a fortune.... i decided a sprayer is in the budget so i will have one of those.... thanks. matt.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Keep it sprayed and dead all year, allow no growth. Then you can plant the switch next spring.


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

orion said:


> Keep it sprayed and dead all year, allow no growth. Then you can plant the switch next spring.


still burn in the spring also and follow with no till planting method?


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

If there is lots of thatch, then burn it. If not just drill it with a no-till drill.


----------



## ont-canuck (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll second everything Orion said and add that I have had very good results no-tilling or even broadcast seeding switchgrass in the late fall (nov/dec) prior to snow. I generally no-till into harder soils that have not been tilled but often just broadcast seed looser soils. Use Orions Kill/Till/Kill recipe.


----------



## clc900 (Jul 19, 2005)

Spray, spray, and more spray. 2-4-D, round-up, atrazine, hell you might as well throw some deisel fuel out there and what ever else you can think of. Lets get all these nasty chemicals in the food chain so us hunters can really enjoy our wild game meals. The proper procedule is called summer fallowing, till the soil all summer long to rid of weeds and let the sun sterilize the soil. Soil test for proper ph and seed. Are we are own worst enemy


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

clc900- I understand completely what you are talking about. Its just that switch grows extremely slow. In fact most of the stuff I did this year is just coming through now. Once this is done and the switch is up and going well, It will never be sprayed again..ever. Summer fallowling will do little to help in the next growing season for a switch planting. I only recomend using the chemicals in establishment. Believe me, If I could pull it off without chemicals, I would be all over it. The chemicals we use in establishment are minimal compared to what is used by farmers. Corn ground sees twice the amount of application of these chemicals...each year. You would'nt believe the amount of chemicals that is put on potato ground...weekly. Our impact is much more positive and is only as necessary. Believe me, I do understand.


----------

